# N Gauge woes



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

Hello all. I am normally an O gauge person. By a quirk of fate, I was introduced to N gauge.
The trouble I am having is, who to go to for repairs. Two of the engines I acquired need work.
I myself can't do repairs that small anymore, the eyes not being what they used to be.

One is a F7-looking design. The motor runs smoothly. The thing I cannot figure out is how that engine gets the electricity transferred from the track to the motor. It's a different setup from the rest of the engines.

The other is a GE design. Both of these engines are extremely heavy, and have three axles per truck. They do not look to me as cheap models. This one needs a new rear truck. The gears seem to be shot. Someone put a set of wheels with no gear from a totally different train. I guess to at least get it running.









I live in a town with no hobby shops. The nearest is in Las Vegas, 11/2 hours away. It would be better for me send them to be repaired. But where?
Does anyone do that here? I believe any repairman from here would be honest. Or he wouldn't be back in the forums.

If anyone reads this that does repairs on N gauge engines, send me a PM. I'd like to do some business with you.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

If any loco needing repair is a Bachmann you can send it and 25.00
to Bachmann. They will either repair it or replace it with new in
a couple weeks.

Perhaps the other makers have a similar policy.

As a matter of curiosity, does that loco with the 'mysterious'
manner of getting power from track to motor have a split
metal frame, the sides isolated from each other?. I have a Bachmann HO
that, as it came from the factory, had no wires. The wheel
wipers are part of a spring that rubs on the bottom of each split
frame. The motor tabs are wedged against the frame sides
and the headlight wires are pressed against them. Remarkably,
it works quite well.

Don


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

Can I say, "sort of"? Yes, the frame is split, but in a manner I haven't seen in any N gauge unit. I'll try to describe it.

Better still: I will photograph it. Look here: This photo is of the underside, with the split sections that hold the wheel sections on removed.
Notice there is a layer of insulation around the parts where the split pieces attach. Hard to see but it's there.









Now: since those split sections are attached with metal screws, how is that middle section insulated from the two? And, how can the electricity be divided if both pieces are connected?
That is number one question.
Now here is the top view(s). Note the top is NOT insulated from the middle section. Again,how can the electricity be diverted to the proper terminals?








And, to me, the most confusing thing of all. The placement of the two terminals that receive the current. You would think they would be on the sides to get the split.

No. They are on the top and bottom.
And that's what makes me ask, how do you connect the power to the motor?
If you make a contact with either the top or bottom pole, the other one will short out when connected. 

If anyone can help on this, it sure would be appreciated.

EDIT: The GE engine has no names anywhere, but the F7 says Sekisui (what looks like) con-cof


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

The one on the upper right is a Model Power FA1...the one on the lower right is a Con-Cor Alco PA1--incidentally one of the best N scale loco models ever built for its time. I may have the truck you need in my parts box, I'll take a pic and post it tomorrow.


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

*Con cor pa-1*

The con cor is isolated using either plastic or nylon screws to not make connection from top to bottom and some have a plastic insert that surrounds the screws so they don't connect the top from the bottom electrically. There is also a plastic separated between the top half and tha cotton so this does not short the chassis. And yes these were about the best loco so made for there time as con cor used Kato drive power trains , which made them extremely smooth runners. When you get it running you will love it!


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

shaygetz, thanks for the advice. I knew they weren't junk pieces. You can just feel the solidity of them.
I hope you have it in the "file". BTW, you did mean the GE yellow engine, right?
That is the one that the truck is all messed up.

Viperjim1, I never saw any of the inserts that would obviously insulate the screws. Oh, and that would explain why those screws would not be picked up by my magnetic screwdriver.
Is there a website for that brand?
Strike that question.....there is. I just Googled con cor and the site appeared.
I can contact them for parts.

Thanks to both of you. Tell the truth, I was on the fenceline of selling them as part of a spare parts lot. 
Glad I checked here first.


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

Well, I emailed Con-Cor. Very polite and extremely fast reply.
Unfortunately, not good news.
Apparently, they have made many changes to that model in the past years. They first wanted me to send a pic of the motor,
but then I read on.
If the train is stamped, "Made in Japan" (which it is), they do not have parts for it.
Just ones made in China.

I would not think there would be that much of a variation on plastic screws.
That is what I figured out I need. Here's the list:
The four longer plastic screws to hold the bottom plates on.
The four shorter screws to hold the top plate on. (I have three of the four, I might be able to make do)
The insulating material for the bottom and top plates to keep it from touching the main metal body.

And some kind of diagram to understand how to and where to attach those two brass screws on the motor.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I do work on them as well, PM me if interested.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*"Con cor" PA-1*

Ron; 

The PA-1 was imported by Con Cor, but much, or all, of the mechanism was manufactured, in Japan, by Kato. Good news, You now own a Kato locomotive and that is the best brand of
N scale locomotives made.(in my opinion) Bad news, it doesn't run. You might try Kato for the parts you need. Their web site is www.katousa.com You may/ may not, be able to find a parts breakdown for your loco. However, check the site for a phone # for Kato here in the US. I called them many years back, and was very impressed with their excellent service. They may also be able be able to give you a web address to send photos of the loco, to help them identify it. To me, it looks like an early version. If you can get it fixed, possibly by Shaygetz, or by Kato, you will have a great, smooth running, loco.

Good Luck;

Traction Fan


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

Oh! Well, shaygetz, you should have told me that in the beginning. Yes, I'm interested.
PM will be coming shortly.

T.F., That is one of the very few things I know about anything N gauge, is that Kato rules.
I'm going to go with Shaygetz. If it's that good an engine, I would like someone that good to work on it.

Oh, one tidbit: Another engine I inherited fell apart just yesterday. The gear on the front axle on the front truck split in two, and broke off. Turns out it's a Bachmann.
An F9 a unit. I have already set up my shipping for that unit.
Can't believe their warranty, life time. And that $25.00 is a good price.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*If it wern't for bad luck, would you have any luck at all?*



RonthePirate said:


> Oh! Well, shaygetz, you should have told me that in the beginning. Yes, I'm interested.
> PM will be coming shortly.
> 
> T.F., That is one of the very few things I know about anything N gauge, is that Kato rules.
> ...


 Ron;

You seem to have rotten luck with your locomotives! Shaygetz will help you with your Kato PA-1. Yes Bachman does have their good points. Several forum members have said that the newer stuff from Bachman is a lot better than the old. I don't own any new Bachman stuff. That's because their old stuff was so rotten, that I stopped buying any years ago.
Bachman did/does? provide a parts breakdown with their locos, and presumably you can order parts. Yes the Bachman warranty is good. Elsewhere on the forum is a post labeled
"Bachman service experience." The posters were quite happy with the service.

Hope you have better luck in the future!

Traction Fan


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

Haha! Yeah, just kept getting better, eh?
So far, my o gauge equipment has been free of my plague.

I read Bachmann's service agreement. It's dang good! I have already shipped my F9 off to them.
For $25.00 plus postage, they do give you a Helluva lot. If they can't fix it, they give you a replacement unit. No time limit! 
Can you imagine auto dealers doing that??

Oh, P.S.on that Bachmann: I also noticed one of the ends on the motor that holds the driveshaft was spinning.
I'm sure that wouldn't have helped it run either.

And also shaygetz will be getting my two "Titanic's". I also gave him a few old engines that are good as parts only, along with some HO stuff that somehow snuck into the N stuff.
I don't mind used parts in my machines. Never did. They work just as well as new.
And if he can save me a buck or two with that, more power to him.


----------

